# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Polystyrene Exoterra backgrounds

## Socrates

Hey this maybe a stupid question, but is it 100% safe to have the fake exoterra backgrounds get wet and/or submerged in water?  Now I know chemistry and that leaking of toxic organic compounds occurs with many plastics (even though the plastic industry won't always tell us that) and that other materials such as glues, metals, etc can pose a problem.  Who has personal experience with this material?  From what I know polystyrene is fairly inert/stable chemically speaking and physically speaking.  Oh plus how much heat can it handle (IE if there is a heat lamp above it will it melt (talking a small wattage like around 60 watts at the most).

----------


## John Clare

They are completely safe for terrariums.  The heat lamp might fade the paint job but that's about it.  Just don't have it too close to the foam.  Personally I prefer Zoo Med's naturalistic backgrounds - they are made out of cork wood, a natural, terrarium-safe wood that holds up well in water and to humidity.

----------


## Socrates

Are you able to cut the Zoo Med's naturalistic backgrounds fairly easy to fit an aquarium?

----------


## John Clare

Rotary tool or hacksaw would do it yes - it's only about 3/4 " thick, if that.  While I prefer the Zoo Med backgrounds to the Exo Terra ones, I'd rather make my own background.

----------


## jtay

I have used Exo Terra backgrounds with no problems for a year and a half. I really like them - easy to clean, look good, and my frogs always sleep on them.
I have not had any heat lamps near them - I think the temp would have to be rather high to damage it (I use hot water on first rinse when I clean the background).
Hope that helps

----------


## onedge30

Just another observation. I love the exo-terra cages. But the backgrounds are HIGHLY susceptible to mealworm attack. lol

In my natural setting cage for my Cuban Knight Anoles, the escaped mealworms have eaten, burrowed, and hatched into black beetles all through the background. Mine now looks like VERY holey swish cheese. :Frog Surprise: 

I was thinking of replacing the background, but coating the new one with a layer of 2 part resin. Just to create a hard barrier to the mealworms.

----------

